# Convince me to go horn's



## Eastman474

Well after my last build issues I'm redoing my blow through with 3 w15gti's in a 4th order... Anyways, right now I run two sets of cdt audio cl carbons with hd x-overs up front. Loud and clean? yes very.. Loud enough to keep up with 3 w15gti I don't think so :laugh: .. So I have thought about adding another set down in the kicks, but not really into having that much cone area up front  .. Don't have experience at all with horn's just little knowledge talked with mikey7182.. So tell me would horns be better? And what type of driver is recommended to compliment them.


----------



## Eric Stevens

You need more than the horns as you are trying to set up a a system. The horns will handle things from 800Hz and up but you also need to take care of 80 to 800 or so.

Horns will play louder and cleaner than any direct radiator set up every could. With a 108 to 110 dB 1w/1m sensitivity they play as loud with 1 watt as most normal components do at full power. So a pair of horns with 35 to 50 watts will get so loud you cant stand to listen while sitting in the truck.

You need an efficient midbass to compliment the horns with the proper amount of power to get the volume you are after. You need a larger high efficiency midbass driver like our X69 or a pro sound 8" midbass driver with as much power as you can afford, preferably 250 watts or so. 

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## Eastman474

Eric Stevens said:


> You need more than the horns as you are trying to set up a a system. The horns will handle things from 800Hz and up but you also need to take care of 80 to 800 or so.
> 
> Horns will play louder and cleaner than any direct radiator set up every could. With a 108 to 110 dB 1w/1m sensitivity they play as loud with 1 watt as most normal components do at full power. So a pair of horns with 35 to 50 watts will get so loud you cant stand to listen while sitting in the truck.
> 
> You need an efficient midbass to compliment the horns with the proper amount of power to get the volume you are after. You need a larger high efficiency midbass driver like our X69 or a pro sound 8" midbass driver with as much power as you can afford, preferably 250 watts or so.
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


In my 2000 sierra there's not too much room under the dash especially passenger side so im thinking the mini horns... Whats the price around for a set of those? power is no issue, i have a cdt audio sqa-4100 that will do 300w+ bridged on the mids and i can get another small 2 channel for the horns. been recommend the jbl 2118H 8" midbass


----------



## raamaudio

I agree completely with Eric and in fact have a 06 Duramax with ID full size horns and x69s, 75 watts is way more than enough for the horns, the x69's on 250 watts are incredible, all the midbass I could ever want. 

I know exactly how to deaden these trucks very very well, can barely tell mine is a diesel on the highway now, they need some serious work on the doors, I can supply the best deal in high end deadening and best advice if interested let me know

-------------------

Big trucks are very hard to get to image correctly, might not of ever been done perfectly, to wide, sit to tall in the saddle, etc..........I have my horns wide and as far back as possible which is not very far. The mids in the doors.....my soundstage is high but not centered as I prefer, it is right in front of either seat and wide to the opposite side but not towards the door side so offset. 

I can live with it, which I plan to, or do as Eric suggested. Get the mini horns, mount them closer together, not as wide as possible, and put the midbasses in the kicks. That would help a great deal but then I would have to install an electric parking brake actuator, etc.....and I have far to many other projects, vehicles, etc and no time for it. It would be much better but not perfect either so I choose to leave it as is and actually getting used to it, musically, dynamically, it is incredible!

I have only built one conventional driver system I liked as well, it cost me $20k in gear, this was far easier and far less costly, by a landslide!

This will work great with your subs as well

I was going to use 6.5's in the doors, tweeters in the pillars and an IDQ12v3 in the rear but once I installed the horns and x69's I need more bass! I considered a quad 15 or 12 blow through but decided to pound out the rear wall to make more room and go with a quad sealed, in the cab, set of IDQ10v3s instead. 

-----------

I love the horns and mids so much I have a set here for my Vette next and going the same route when I build my Studevette pro tour car but it will have some prototype 18 or 21" subs that weigh 20lbs each They Vette will have to do with dual IDQ12v3s in ultra low weight, easily removable enclosures for track events

(I have x65s in the doors already and the get it on quite well so I am going to try them at first before the x69, vette doors are a biatch to deal with concerning resonances and not add a ton of weight, I have done a bunch of my low weight tricks and still need to do more to them as it is.)

Rick
[email protected]
801-829-4997

-----------


----------



## Horsemanwill

WoofersEtc.com - Ultra ProCompM - Image Dynamics Ultra Competition HLCD MIni Size Horn

that's the price for the ultra mini's or you could go with the pro 

WoofersEtc.com - CD1PRO - Image Dynamics Ultra Compact Competition HLCD Speaker System


----------



## raamaudio

The Ultra is priced right but the CP1Pro I believe is overpriced, typical WE, they post many wrong prices so you get a discount that seems bigger than it is or no discount. I believe the retail prices is supposed to be $359 but I do not have them on my price sheet since they added the new drivers. 

I will find out on Monday for you if you remind me

I am using the Ultra drivers in my truck but bought the new pro ones to test in the Vette, I have been told they are quite good

Rick


----------



## Horsemanwill

your right rick the retail price is 349 i didn't even look at the price of it. unless the link i used is for the "old" pro's and not the new ones.


----------



## raamaudio

Great, glad they are, going to be a killer set of horns for that price!

Basically a super high end mid/tweeter, easy to install and make work very well in many vehicles, just need a little amp...add some great midbasses and serious power to them and you have a dang fine front stage that would be hard to beat at any price using conventional drivers. 

The only speakers I have had that I consider a worthy consideration where Rainbow References, really!

Rick


----------



## asawendo

Eric Stevens said:


> You need more than the horns as you are trying to set up a a system. The horns will handle things from 800Hz and up but you also need to take care of 80 to 800 or so.
> 
> Horns will play louder and cleaner than any direct radiator set up every could. With a 108 to 110 dB 1w/1m sensitivity they play as loud with 1 watt as most normal components do at full power. So a pair of horns with 35 to 50 watts will get so loud you cant stand to listen while sitting in the truck.
> 
> You need an efficient midbass to compliment the horns with the proper amount of power to get the volume you are after. You need a larger high efficiency midbass driver like our X69 or a pro sound 8" midbass driver with as much power as you can afford, preferably 250 watts or so.
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


Hi Eric, what about the stage height if I installed your HLCD under the dash? It is important to me to make sure this subject before I go for one.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## mikey7182

asawendo said:


> Hi Eric, what about the stage height if I installed your HLCD under the dash? It is important to me to make sure this subject before I go for one.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Wendo


A site search or a google search about underdash horns ought to net you all the information you're looking for. CliffNotes: The dash acts as a continuation of the horn mouth, so the sound rolls up the dash. 

I've had countless people sit in my S-10 (which uses horns) and ask what kind of speakers I'm running up in the top of my dash that are so loud and clear. Stage height has never been a problem. Horns in general do require a bit more tuning, but nowhere near as drastic as many may think.


----------



## asawendo

mikey7182 said:


> A site search or a google search about underdash horns ought to net you all the information you're looking for. CliffNotes: The dash acts as a continuation of the horn mouth, so the sound rolls up the dash.
> 
> I've had countless people sit in my S-10 (which uses horns) and ask what kind of speakers I'm running up in the top of my dash that are so loud and clear. Stage height has never been a problem. Horns in general do require a bit more tuning, but nowhere near as drastic as many may think.


I see, thank you mikey what is your equipment after all? I'm curious to know some experiences with HLCD.

Best Regards

Wendo:


----------



## mattyjman

mikey7182 said:


> A site search or a google search about underdash horns ought to net you all the information you're looking for. CliffNotes: The dash acts as a continuation of the horn mouth, so the sound rolls up the dash.
> 
> I've had countless people sit in my S-10 (which uses horns) and ask what kind of speakers I'm running up in the top of my dash that are so loud and clear. Stage height has never been a problem. Horns in general do require a bit more tuning, but nowhere near as drastic as many may think.


Didn't you have a speaker in the rear view mirror? I could have sworn I heard some things coming from there


----------



## Eastman474

raamaudio said:


> I agree completely with Eric and in fact have a 06 Duramax with ID full size horns and x69s, 75 watts is way more than enough for the horns, the x69's on 250 watts are incredible, all the midbass I could ever want.
> 
> I know exactly how to deaden these trucks very very well, can barely tell mine is a diesel on the highway now, they need some serious work on the doors, I can supply the best deal in high end deadening and best advice if interested let me know
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Big trucks are very hard to get to image correctly, might not of ever been done perfectly, to wide, sit to tall in the saddle, etc..........I have my horns wide and as far back as possible which is not very far. The mids in the doors.....my soundstage is high but not centered as I prefer, it is right in front of either seat and wide to the opposite side but not towards the door side so offset.
> 
> I can live with it, which I plan to, or do as Eric suggested. Get the mini horns, mount them closer together, not as wide as possible, and put the midbasses in the kicks. That would help a great deal but then I would have to install an electric parking brake actuator, etc.....and I have far to many other projects, vehicles, etc and no time for it. It would be much better but not perfect either so I choose to leave it as is and actually getting used to it, musically, dynamically, it is incredible!
> 
> I have only built one conventional driver system I liked as well, it cost me $20k in gear, this was far easier and far less costly, by a landslide!
> 
> This will work great with your subs as well
> 
> I was going to use 6.5's in the doors, tweeters in the pillars and an IDQ12v3 in the rear but once I installed the horns and x69's I need more bass! I considered a quad 15 or 12 blow through but decided to pound out the rear wall to make more room and go with a quad sealed, in the cab, set of IDQ10v3s instead.
> 
> -----------
> 
> I love the horns and mids so much I have a set here for my Vette next and going the same route when I build my Studevette pro tour car but it will have some prototype 18 or 21" subs that weigh 20lbs each They Vette will have to do with dual IDQ12v3s in ultra low weight, easily removable enclosures for track events
> 
> (I have x65s in the doors already and the get it on quite well so I am going to try them at first before the x69, vette doors are a biatch to deal with concerning resonances and not add a ton of weight, I have done a bunch of my low weight tricks and still need to do more to them as it is.)
> 
> Rick
> [email protected]
> 801-829-4997
> 
> -----------





raamaudio said:


> Great, glad they are, going to be a killer set of horns for that price!
> 
> Basically a super high end mid/tweeter, easy to install and make work very well in many vehicles, just need a little amp...add some great midbasses and serious power to them and you have a dang fine front stage that would be hard to beat at any price using conventional drivers.
> 
> The only speakers I have had that I consider a worthy consideration where Rainbow References, really!
> 
> Rick


Nice! well i use your product already in my truck, but i would love to hear some of your tricks for deadening doors in the silverado's/sierra's to compare to mine  and im constantly ordering more deadener for the new builds in my truck and bxt 2 is all i use. ..

The choice of the mid is my biggest concern, havent heard much about the id mids, but have looked at a couple different pro audio drivers, and mikey has suggested the JBL 2118H which he said is phenomenal in a 2 way.


----------



## Eastman474

mattyjman said:


> Didn't you have a speaker in the rear view mirror? I could have sworn I heard some things coming from there


:laugh:


----------



## mikey7182

asawendo said:


> I see, thank you mikey what is your equipment after all? I'm curious to know some experiences with HLCD.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Wendo:


My install at the time used the following:

DEH-P01 (JDM DEX-P99RS)
Illusion Audio CH-1 horn lenses, B&C DE500 compression drivers, >800hz
JBL 2118H mids, 100-800hz, 4th order slopes
JBL W15GTi MKII (x3) in 13cf vented into the cab from the bed
JBL/Crown amplifiers

It staged very well and I received quite a few compliments on it. The new build that I am currently working on will be the following:

DEX-P99RS
ID fullbody lenses with JBL 2426H compression drivers (or the Illusion/B&C combo above)
Audax PR170M0 midranges/JBL 2118H midranges
JBL 2204H midbass (will be located in blowthrough, each 1.5cf tuned to 50hz)
JBL W15GTi MKI (x2) in 4th order bandpass
Kenwood amplifiers (1kw for each sub, 150w per midbass, 60w per mid/horn)

The enclosure in the bed will look like this, with the drivers in red:










The vents for the 2204H will be above them on the baffle, and they will be pushed out to the far edges of the enclosure. The W15GTi will be mounted on an angle with a divider between the two bandpass enclosures. The center area of the overall enclosure will be the two front chambers for the bandpass, with a single 6" Precision Port exiting out the front for each sub. So what will be visible when it's installed are two plain-looking JBL pro audio midbass and a pair of 6" vents in the center. Modeled in WinISD, the 2204 should be good for about 125db down to 60hz with 100w a piece. Almost 20db higher than the 2118.


----------



## Eastman474

mikey7182 said:


> My install at the time used the following:
> 
> DEH-P01 (JDM DEX-P99RS)
> Illusion Audio CH-1 horn lenses, B&C DE500 compression drivers, >800hz
> JBL 2118H mids, 100-800hz, 4th order slopes
> JBL W15GTi MKII (x3) in 13cf vented into the cab from the bed
> JBL/Crown amplifiers
> 
> It staged very well and I received quite a few compliments on it. The new build that I am currently working on will be the following:
> 
> DEX-P99RS
> ID fullbody lenses with JBL 2426H compression drivers (or the Illusion/B&C combo above)
> Audax PR170M0 midranges/JBL 2118H midranges
> JBL 2204H midbass (will be located in blowthrough, each 1.5cf tuned to 50hz)
> JBL W15GTi MKI (x2) in 4th order bandpass
> Kenwood amplifiers (1kw for each sub, 150w per midbass, 60w per mid/horn)
> 
> The enclosure in the bed will look like this, with the drivers in red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vents for the 2204H will be above them on the baffle, and they will be pushed out to the far edges of the enclosure. The W15GTi will be mounted on an angle with a divider between the two bandpass enclosures. The center area of the overall enclosure will be the two front chambers for the bandpass, with a single 6" Precision Port exiting out the front for each sub. So what will be visible when it's installed are two plain-looking JBL pro audio midbass and a pair of 6" vents in the center. Modeled in WinISD, the 2204 should be good for about 125db down to 60hz with 100w a piece. Almost 20db higher than the 2118.


I'm tired of hearing about your install will you please hurry up and start building this beast!


----------



## mattyjman

^ i'll have to agree with this one


----------



## tRidiot

So your midbass is going to be mounted directly behind your seats in the blowthrough? And what crossover freqs are you planning for mids/midbass/subs?

I guess I got spoiled in my 240, if I can't hit 50Hz in *front *of me with good impact, I'm calling my install a failure.


----------



## SB3BabyHuey

Also, how well does a horn perform if your tall. I got long,big legs and the only thing im not sure abotu with horns is understanding how they are going to be able to perform being that my legs block alot of room and im tall so the sound will have to get high.


----------



## Eastman474

SB3BabyHuey said:


> Also, how well does a horn perform if your tall. I got long,big legs and the only thing im not sure abotu with horns is understanding how they are going to be able to perform being that my legs block alot of room and im tall so the sound will have to get high.





mikey7182 said:


> A site search or a google search about underdash horns ought to net you all the information you're looking for. CliffNotes: The dash acts as a continuation of the horn mouth, so the sound rolls up the dash.
> 
> I've had countless people sit in my S-10 (which uses horns) and ask what kind of speakers I'm running up in the top of my dash that are so loud and clear. Stage height has never been a problem. Horns in general do require a bit more tuning, but nowhere near as drastic as many may think.


There's your answer ^^^


----------



## SB3BabyHuey

Hmmmmmmmmmm, still hard to see. Wish i could listen to some in someones car


----------



## Eric Stevens

asawendo said:


> Hi Eric, what about the stage height if I installed your HLCD under the dash? It is important to me to make sure this subject before I go for one.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Wendo


Stage height is great when the system is set properly and reproducing a good sound stage.

How high the stage sounds often trick people to think you have speakers on top of the dash.

Eric


----------



## req

you should get horns because everyone who is cool is doing it.


----------



## Eastman474

req said:


> you should get horns because everyone who is cool is doing it.


Best reasoning yet, just for that im gonna do it! 

On a serious note however i think im gonna go with image dynamics mini bodies, with B&C DE500 Compression drivers. and mikey found me a pair of JBL 2118H


----------



## mikey7182

tRidiot said:


> So your midbass is going to be mounted directly behind your seats in the blowthrough?


That's the plan, yes. There's about 18-24" between the back of the seats and where the mids will actually reside, so it's not like they're firing directly into the seats. 



> And what crossover freqs are you planning for mids/midbass/subs?


I'm going to start with an 80hz LPF on the subs, 80-300hz on the 2206, 300-1.5/2khz on the Audax mids, and horns will pick up the rest up top. I'll see how that works out and tweak if need be.



> I guess I got spoiled in my 240, if I can't hit 50Hz in *front *of me with good impact, I'm calling my install a failure.


I'm not building this for points or a judge; I'm building it solely for my listening enjoyment.  This is a tiny single cab truck; it stages much differently than any car I've sat in. With the previous build, I had the trio of W15GTi LP'd at 100hz. Ask Matt where the subbass was coming from in that build.  

There are only so many creative ways to shoehorn drivers in places they weren't meant to go, and you can only get so much out of a 6.5"/8" midbass. I'm all for trying new things, even if means stepping out of the box a bit. I guess we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## mattyjman

mikey7182 said:


> Ask Matt where the subbass was coming from in that build.


i'll go ahead and respond even though no one is asking... 

umm... it felt like someone was standing on my chest. and my back. and the sides of my head. and my throat. 

i had no idea where it was coming from but i knew i liked it.


----------



## BEAVER

I've always been fascinated with horns, but found them a bit spendy to justify purley to please my curiousity. Maybe someday.


----------



## Eastman474

mattyjman said:


> i'll go ahead and respond even though no one is asking...
> 
> umm... it felt like someone was standing on my chest. and my back. and the sides of my head. and my throat.
> 
> i had no idea where it was coming from but i knew i liked it.


Everytime i hear you guys talk about mike's s-10 i want to hear it more and more .. cant wait til he finishes the new build im gonna have to come hear it. Also are you still running the 3 10's in the fj on a different amp? Or did you pull them out when you sold me the BPX 2200?


----------



## mattyjman

^ man, where have you been? selling you that amp caused me to buy a new car  new build is going in the bmw 335i ... there is a build log on it here


----------



## Eastman474

mattyjman said:


> ^ man, where have you been? selling you that amp caused me to buy a new car  new build is going in the bmw 335i ... there is a build log on it here


haha well now i feel dumb! :laugh: ill go check it out!


----------



## mitchyz250f

Eastman474 said:


> I'm tired of hearing about your install will you please hurry up and start building this beast!


What do you mean? Nobody designs and builds over the top systems as fast as Mikey. My system took more than a year, if Mikey was doing it it would have taken him 3 weeks.


----------



## Eastman474

mitchyz250f said:


> What do you mean? Nobody designs and builds over the top systems as fast as Mikey. My system took more than a year, if Mikey was doing it it would have taken him 3 weeks.


haha true! but i've been hearing about his plans forever!


----------



## mikey7182

mitchyz250f said:


> What do you mean? Nobody designs and builds over the top systems as fast as Mikey. My system took more than a year, if Mikey was doing it it would have taken him 3 weeks.


Well it's easy when it's essentially the same footprint for an enclosure time and time again. I know the exact dimensions of the bed at every point in the bed and could recite them in my sleep.  The 2206s off Lansing that were then allegedly 2204s ended up being 2202s...  but I have a guy off DIYAudio who offered a great looking pair of 2206s for $160 plus shipping. Just waiting on a few pics of the back of the cone to make sure they are factory before I pull the trigger. 



Eastman474 said:


> haha true! but i've been hearing about his plans forever!


The big delay with this one has been several things- first, the S-10 sat for almost a year while I've been driving the Magnum RT. So I had to change the oil, drain the gas, replace the battery, and get it re-registered before I could even start it up/work on it. All of that was done as of last week and it is officially back on the road. Second was funding. Usually I have a ****-ton of gear in my stash to either use, or sell off to fund new purchases. I sold off almost all my gear (except the Illusion horns) when our daughter was born 6 months ago, so I had to start from scratch. $3k or so took a minute to scrape together. 

I do have my cut sheets completely laid out for both 1" and 3/4" MDF (will most likely go with 3/4") and I should be building the enclosure in the next week or two. By then all my gear should be here and it should be cake from there. I have a pair of XR-4S showing up tomorrow, my DEX-P99RS will be here Wednesday, and other than the 2206s, that just about wraps it up. Look for this install to be finished by mid-April at the latest.


----------



## Eastman474

Well since im gonna.. do the switch to horns, For sale if anyones interested! 
2 sets: CDT Audio Cl62-Cf
$285 per set shipped to the lower 48


----------



## Eastman474

mikey7182 said:


> Well it's easy when it's essentially the same footprint for an enclosure time and time again. I know the exact dimensions of the bed at every point in the bed and could recite them in my sleep.  The 2206s off Lansing that were then allegedly 2204s ended up being 2202s...  but I have a guy off DIYAudio who offered a great looking pair of 2206s for $160 plus shipping. Just waiting on a few pics of the back of the cone to make sure they are factory before I pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> The big delay with this one has been several things- first, the S-10 sat for almost a year while I've been driving the Magnum RT. So I had to change the oil, drain the gas, replace the battery, and get it re-registered before I could even start it up/work on it. All of that was done as of last week and it is officially back on the road. Second was funding. Usually I have a ****-ton of gear in my stash to either use, or sell off to fund new purchases. I sold off almost all my gear (except the Illusion horns) when our daughter was born 6 months ago, so I had to start from scratch. $3k or so took a minute to scrape together.
> 
> I do have my cut sheets completely laid out for both 1" and 3/4" MDF (will most likely go with 3/4") and I should be building the enclosure in the next week or two. By then all my gear should be here and it should be cake from there. I have a pair of XR-4S showing up tomorrow, my DEX-P99RS will be here Wednesday, and other than the 2206s, that just about wraps it up. Look for this install to be finished by mid-April at the latest.


Good to hear! you know im just messin with ya 

especially since my builds been going on for a couple months due to $$$$ lol


----------



## mikey7182

Eastman474 said:


> Good to hear! you know im just messin with ya
> 
> especially since my builds been going on for a couple months due to $$$$ lol


For sure.  You and Matt are both ribbing me, and you're both taking infinitely longer than me! 

As fate would ****ing have it, no later did I post that above about the guy on DIYAudio having a great looking pair of 2206H then he emailed me back and said "actually, they're 2202H... I just looked."  The JBL lords are seriously ****ing with me!!! Two pair of 2206H turned into 2202H in the same day. Gay city. Back to the search I guess. :mean:


----------



## Eastman474

mikey7182 said:


> For sure.  You and Matt are both ribbing me, and you're both taking infinitely longer than me!
> 
> As fate would ****ing have it, no later did I post that above about the guy on DIYAudio having a great looking pair of 2206H then he emailed me back and said "actually, they're 2202H... I just looked."  The JBL lords are seriously ****ing with me!!! Two pair of 2206H turned into 2202H in the same day. Gay city. Back to the search I guess. :mean:


Ahh bummer man!


----------



## funkalicious

mikey7182: jamminjersey.com has the JBL 2206H for $200 each. Pricey, but they are available.


----------



## req

2118H 8" 200 Watt 8 ohm Speakers - $300/pair

Jammin Jersey: Speakers Horns Drivers Crossovers Tweeters


----------



## Eastman474

funkalicious said:


> mikey7182: jamminjersey.com has the JBL 2206H for $200 each. Pricey, but they are available.


Good looking out, i showed him that last night but its too pricy.


req said:


> 2118H 8" 200 Watt 8 ohm Speakers - $300/pair
> 
> Jammin Jersey: Speakers Horns Drivers Crossovers Tweeters


Thanks man i appreciate that but i found a pair for $200 shipped


----------



## KENNEY

Elate sw9's!!


----------



## Eastman474

KENNEY said:


> Elate sw9's!!


A buddy of mine is trying to sell me a new pair of them for $400 lol


----------



## mattyjman

KENNEY said:


> Elate sw9's!!


wow, if that isn't so irrelevant i don't know what is. going from a super high efficiency setup and then mentioning an efficiency dud...


----------



## KENNEY

mattyjman said:


> wow, if that isn't so irrelevant i don't know what is. going from a super high efficiency setup and then mentioning an efficiency dud...


the jbl would sound great if you plan on building an enclosure in your door, with a tuned port. but elate 9's sound great IB with killer midbass, with good off axis responce. 91db is hardly an efficiency dud. 

are you planning on runnin deck power?  

the morel elate is perfect for your use case. but no one is saying you HAVE TO use them. just making a suggestion for your build.

no need to start a flame war.

i would suggest comparing other spec besides just efficiency.


----------



## Eastman474

KENNEY said:


> the jbl would sound great if you plan on building an enclosure in your door, with a tuned port. but elate 9's sound great IB with killer midbass, with good off axis responce. 91db is hardly an efficiency dud.
> 
> are you planning on runnin deck power?
> 
> the morel elate is perfect for your use case. but no one is saying you HAVE TO use them. just making a suggestion for your build.
> 
> no need to start a flame war.
> 
> i would suggest comparing other spec besides just efficiency.


From what i understand by those who have used the 2118H, they work great IB in a door, The way i might shape my pods I could put them on axis very easily.

I am open to opinion's and suggestions, and i have looked at the elate's since like i said my buddy is trying to sell me, but so far the 2118H is what im liking


----------



## Horsemanwill

Eastman474 said:


> Well since im gonna.. do the switch to horns, For sale if anyones interested!
> 2 sets: CDT Audio Cl62-Cf
> $285 per set shipped to the lower 48


if those mids are opened into the door and you bass response is excellent you could try those paired with the horns.

i run dual x65 in my doors with my ultra horns.


----------



## Eastman474

Horsemanwill said:


> if those mids are opened into the door and you bass response is excellent you could try those paired with the horns.
> 
> i run dual x65 in my doors with my ultra horns.



Trust me I thought of that, but they don't quite packa big enough punch for that


----------



## Horsemanwill

so trade em out for some x65 from ID


----------



## Horsemanwill

Eastman474 said:


> Best reasoning yet, just for that im gonna do it!
> 
> On a serious note however i think im gonna go with image dynamics mini bodies, with B&C DE500 Compression drivers. and mikey found me a pair of JBL 2118H


:worried: already changing drivers


----------



## mikey7182

Horsemanwill said:


> :worried: already changing drivers


You'd be hard-pressed to find a better 1" compression driver than the DE500.


----------



## subwoofery

KENNEY said:


> the jbl would sound great if you plan on building an enclosure in your door, with a tuned port. but elate 9's sound great IB with killer midbass, with good off axis responce. 91db is hardly an efficiency dud.
> 
> are you planning on runnin deck power?
> 
> the morel elate is perfect for your use case. but no one is saying you HAVE TO use them. just making a suggestion for your build.
> 
> no need to start a flame war.
> 
> i would suggest comparing other spec besides just efficiency.


Elate is not efficient enough. You say that efficiency is not the only spec we should be looking at but when you need to pair mids to horns, efficiency is one of the most important spec. 

Elate is 91dB 2.83v/1m - which is more like 88dB 1w/1m 

There will be a big problem when you need to push your system. Having played with horns for a few years now, I can attest that. Big efficiency difference is a no go for me. And the Elates are more expensive too  

Kelvin


----------



## eggyhustles

how about these?
Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.


----------



## mikey7182

eggyhustles said:


> how about these?
> Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.


Those were the first mids I ever used with my first horn install. I really liked them. Definitely couldn't hang with the 2118 because of the cone area discrepancy, but they were amazing for a 6.5-7" woofer. A pair of those per side would have been fun to play with.


----------



## asawendo

This is what I called "Monster Installation" 

Gee I notice you mentioned about Crown Amplifier. Is this the same one as pro audio gear?!



mikey7182 said:


> My install at the time used the following:
> 
> DEH-P01 (JDM DEX-P99RS)
> Illusion Audio CH-1 horn lenses, B&C DE500 compression drivers, >800hz
> JBL 2118H mids, 100-800hz, 4th order slopes
> JBL W15GTi MKII (x3) in 13cf vented into the cab from the bed
> JBL/Crown amplifiers
> 
> It staged very well and I received quite a few compliments on it. The new build that I am currently working on will be the following:
> 
> DEX-P99RS
> ID fullbody lenses with JBL 2426H compression drivers (or the Illusion/B&C combo above)
> Audax PR170M0 midranges/JBL 2118H midranges
> JBL 2204H midbass (will be located in blowthrough, each 1.5cf tuned to 50hz)
> JBL W15GTi MKI (x2) in 4th order bandpass
> Kenwood amplifiers (1kw for each sub, 150w per midbass, 60w per mid/horn)
> 
> The enclosure in the bed will look like this, with the drivers in red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vents for the 2204H will be above them on the baffle, and they will be pushed out to the far edges of the enclosure. The W15GTi will be mounted on an angle with a divider between the two bandpass enclosures. The center area of the overall enclosure will be the two front chambers for the bandpass, with a single 6" Precision Port exiting out the front for each sub. So what will be visible when it's installed are two plain-looking JBL pro audio midbass and a pair of 6" vents in the center. Modeled in WinISD, the 2204 should be good for about 125db down to 60hz with 100w a piece. Almost 20db higher than the 2118.


----------



## asawendo

Eric Stevens said:


> Stage height is great when the system is set properly and reproducing a good sound stage.
> 
> How high the stage sounds often trick people to think you have speakers on top of the dash.
> 
> Eric


Ok thank you so much Eric, This is very interesting project to me.


----------



## mikey7182

asawendo said:


> This is what I called "Monster Installation"
> 
> Gee I notice you mentioned about Crown Amplifier. Is this the same one as pro audio gear?!


Back a few years ago, JBL came out with three 2 channel amplifiers that used Crown technology. The BPX500.1, BPX1100.1, and BPX2200.1. They were super efficient and did rated power anywhere between 1-4 ohms, and could be run in stereo or bridged/mono. I used the BPX2200.1 which was rated at [email protected]4 ohms. The OP of the thread uses the same amp.


----------



## Eastman474

mikey7182 said:


> Back a few years ago, JBL came out with three 2 channel amplifiers that used Crown technology. The BPX500.1, BPX1100.1, and BPX2200.1. They were super efficient and did rated power anywhere between 1-4 ohms, and could be run in stereo or bridged/mono. I used the BPX2200.1 which was rated at [email protected] ohms. The OP of the thread uses the same amp.


Which I love by the way


----------



## raamaudio

I like my crowns as well

I just picked up a killer old school 450 watt per channel Crown PA amp, just like the ones super bands used all over the world. 

The thing must weigh 65 lbs, will weight it to find out!

$250 delivered to my door by the seller

------------

A while back I picked up a ce2000 Crown, 2kw for my horn loaded PA sub, $200

I will be using some old EV speakers for now but I think they might be pretty dang good from what I can find out, $200 for the pair then he gave me a third one for free

I needed a mixer but did not find the Makie I wanted for a good deal but picked up a nice 16 channel Behringer for $159, demo unit, with extended warranty for free. It will do for now, mics are the next, just have one decent one on hand. 

Anyway, been a long day, again, long week, had a couple of brews and rambling on, a bit off topic to say the least

----------

If not ID, what horn body, reasonably priced, would you guys use for a Vette, C6?

Thanks
Rick

------------

This weekend moving all my band room gear to my sisters house as they have a big band room but not much gear. We are going to have some killer jam sessions there


----------



## Eastman474

raamaudio said:


> I like my crowns as well
> 
> I just picked up a killer old school 450 watt per channel Crown PA amp, just like the ones super bands used all over the world.
> 
> The thing must weigh 65 lbs, will weight it to find out!
> 
> $250 delivered to my door by the seller
> 
> ------------
> 
> A while back I picked up a ce2000 Crown, 2kw for my horn loaded PA sub, $200
> 
> I will be using some old EV speakers for now but I think they might be pretty dang good from what I can find out, $200 for the pair then he gave me a third one for free
> 
> I needed a mixer but did not find the Makie I wanted for a good deal but picked up a nice 16 channel Behringer for $159, demo unit, with extended warranty for free. It will do for now, mics are the next, just have one decent one on hand.
> 
> Anyway, been a long day, again, long week, had a couple of brews and rambling on, a bit off topic to say the least
> 
> ----------
> 
> If not ID, what horn body, reasonably priced, would you guys use for a Vette, C6?
> 
> Thanks
> Rick
> 
> ------------
> 
> This weekend moving all my band room gear to my sisters house as they have a big band room but not much gear. We are going to have some killer jam sessions there


LOL. It's cool i like hearing the stories  ... If anyone has some Image Dynamics mini bodies they are looking to get rid of let me know! Woofersetc.com doesnt have them in stock so im back on the hunt


----------

